# PPb Mon 9/2



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

waiting to hear how the boys go fishing off Ricketts / Blackrock on Sunday and if they get some good results probably head that way, alternatly thinking either out wide of Chelsea or close in fish and spear off sunnyside or fishys...


----------

